# more carpet morphs for the fans



## foxysnake (Oct 1, 2005)

Thought I'd throw in a few more 'coastal morphs'. All pics are of juvies on left than yearlings on right.


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 1, 2005)

Granite morph juvie and yearling.


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 1, 2005)

Not coastal I know, - diamond x jungle. Interesting 'morph' though.


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 1, 2005)

More jags


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 1, 2005)

A couple more jags


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2005)

Beats me why anyone would want any of those ugly looking things in their collections  Aren't a lot of them Irian Jaya carpets ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2005)

they are great, i dont understand why people say they are boring, if one of those popped out in one of there clutches they would be over the moon and it woulb be a definat hold back.


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 2, 2005)

The photo 2nd from the bottom looks like it has retic markings on a coastal, very unusual!

Neil


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2005)

Neil, exactly my thoughts. The Retic being my favourite python it did catch my eye


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 2, 2005)

boa said:


> Aren't a lot of them Irian Jaya carpets ?



Hey Boa, they're 1 of the new crazes iraian jags. Iraian coastal crosses.


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*re more*

The majority bred dont look like those ,most shown are what the inventor thinks is the best,think up a trendy name and bobs your uncle.Not hard to make things like these in australia its up to what breeders and the public want produced really.Still there just nothins to me but allott of members of this forum like them so theyll be made,just use immagination in names please like the boajasomite juliano fabio collection etc


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2005)

If it's not hard to make them here where are they ?


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*re more*

There ismongrels in the system and they look as good or better than pure subspecies thats the problem boa especially in australia with jungles and diamonds.Also there is the stimsoni x spotted to make cape york or blonde as ive seen at a friends collection,i couldnt tell the difference.Allot of crossing etc happens overseas by accident or necessity to breed with what is available to them.I wonder whether cape yorks were made over in the usa by the fact they had to make do with what they had in regards to anteresia :?


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes but line bred morphs aren't mongrels and the fact that they look as good or better is entirely the point.


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*re more*

It will happen here more boa we tend to follow overseas trends but i look at many morphs produced and dont like them,check out the heaps of morphs of gtps on the chonro site,many dont look as good as a normal


----------



## sabre (Oct 2, 2005)

u been looking in my breeding shed foxy





cheers pete


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 5, 2005)

the diamondxjungle morph looks sweet, love the yellow eye like scales.


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey, Sabre just curious - did you breed that snake or buy it off a guy called joel? And you already know how much I like that snake!! ( - and want one!!)


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 5, 2005)

The guy Joel, I'm talking about has the snakes below breeding at the moment, can't wait for the babies. I don't know how much they'l be but I want 1. (They're Athertons by the way)


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Sabre, I've got a few holdbacks from some northern coastals that i bred a few years ago that look very very similar to the one you have. Could be some good line breeding to be had!!


----------

